# Amano and cherry shrimp white inside. Are they dying?



## leftran (8 Nov 2020)

Hi all,
2 of my amano shrimps are currently in their own “quarantine tank” as I saw them no longer translucent inside the shell. One of them has white bits here and there, and the other one has a whitish-pink throughout.

I noticed this 2 months ago, and have moved them since in the quarantine, expecting them to not make it if it’s muscular necrosis or porcelain disease, etc. They however survived these 2 months pretty much acting normal, active and eating. So Im wondering if anyone knows what’s wrong with them?

I also just found out today that one of my juvenile cherry shrimp is not translucent inside too (which is in my main tank with other shrimps atm).

Here are some pictures, hopefully it helps!

1st amano








2nd amano







Juvenile cherry


----------



## lilirose (8 Nov 2020)

They do appear to have some signs of muscular necrosis.  However, it's not over until it's over- though the Internet says it's always a death sentence, I've seen borderline cases like this recover. I suspect that many keepers don't notice it until it's extremely well advanced.

The last time I lost an Amano to this, it turned bright orange a couple of days before it died- there was no mistaking, it wasn't just a little cloudiness. I didn't see it until late as my Amanos tend to stick to the underside of the wood in my tank, so I don't see them every day. No idea what caused it as the other Amanos in the tank were unaffected. I didn't quarantine, as muscular necrosis is not a disease but rather a symptom of a problem (which could be caused by many things, including both injury and disease).


----------

